# Hamskea Hybrid Pro Hunter.... opinion thread



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

Starting a thread for guys looking for opinions on the Hybrid Hunter. I will share mine......

I will start by saying I have never shot a Hamskea rest, but I have no doubt they are top quality because there are too many good reviews out there on their products. I ordered a Hybrid Hunter and have received the rest but I have not installed it on a bow. The first thing I noticed is the rest is built very soundly and the motion is very smooth and although I don't have it installed on a bow, yet I have no doubt it will shoot. I think the micro feature on the rest is awesome. The things I do not like about it..... the blue trim(not a huge deal), the larger/weight size as compared to a Limbdriver Pro V and the rubber coated arrow fork(my arrow still makes a little noise when sliding across). I am still debating if the rest will preform better than my LD Pro V? The Pro V is streamlined, simple and works! I mainly Bowhunt and shoot a little recreational 3D by the way.

Looking for more opinions on the rest, especially from the guys who have installed and ran arrows thru the rest.


----------



## VAHUNTER01 (Dec 6, 2010)

I have shot the Versa Rest for 3 years. I have not had a single issue.
Hamskea rest are probably the best built Rest on the market.
I'm sure you will agree once you mount your rest and shoot the bow.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

I bet it's quieter.


----------



## enewman (Jun 5, 2007)

The only problem I had it didn't fit the Apa m5. Had a little machine work done now it's good to go. So far it's working great


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

For the ones who have shot it on a bow. Is it very quiet or can you still hear the arrow slide as you draw? I was thinking of trying one on my hunting rig this year. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

They are quiet as a mouse 
On the shot and on the draw ... Flying off the shelf I got 8 in and am down to 2 target models .., 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> They are quiet as a mouse
> On the shot and on the draw ... Flying off the shelf I got 8 in and am down to 2 target models ..,
> 
> 
> ...


Would you put it above the pro v?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

My Gold Tip arrows do make a sound when sliding across the fork.... Definitely quieter than a metal fork, but not totally silent either.


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Buckhorn70 said:


> My Gold Tip arrows do make a sound when sliding across the fork.... Definitely quieter than a metal fork, but not totally silent either.


I expect some sound just don't want a deer to hear it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

bowtechnow said:


> I expect some sound just don't want a deer to hear it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


Agree.... That's why I think you may have to felt the fork for total silence. A still cold morning in the stand and it could be a little more noise than I would like.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

what little noise it might make wont effect anything. I shot a qad all year hunting with no felt on the plastic forks. deer never once heard it. I'm not concerned at all about my hybrid hunter spooking deer


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

JHENS87 said:


> what little noise it might make wont effect anything. I shot a qad all year hunting with no felt on the plastic forks. deer never once heard it. I'm not concerned at all about my hybrid hunter spooking deer


I agree , they will hear your clothes rustle during draw before they hear the arrow on the rest ...

I'm with you Felt on a QAD is a waste in my opinion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LAA (Sep 9, 2015)

bowtechnow said:


> Would you put it above the pro v?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I think the Pro V looks more streamlined, than the battleship looks of the Hamskea pics....


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

Pro V and Hamskea are both great. I like Hamskea trimmed them down making them sleeker. Best rest I've owned. Getting the Hybrid Hunter , just wish they could've incorporated the rear arrow holder in the Hybrid

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

LAA said:


> I think the Pro V looks more streamlined, than the battleship looks of the Hamskea pics....


I think I am in this camp on this one. 

I bolted my Hamskea Hybrid Hunter up today...eye balled it in and it shot great. The little ball clamp for the cord was a pain in the a**. The rest is built great and functions smoothly. It is pretty quiet also, even the arrow sliding across the fork. The micro adjust is really nice also. I think it a really nice rest and built really well! With all that being said.... I like the simplicity and smaller structure of the Pro V. The Pro V weighed 3 ounces to the Hamskea's 4.7 ounces on my kitchen scales. I think the Hybrid Hunter is going to be great for some hunters but I think for my needs the Pro V fits the bill with simplicity.


----------



## IronFireman (Aug 24, 2014)

I would like to know how it stands up next to an HDX? Reason being, I'm really wanting a hybrid hunter, just unsure how they compare.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

I have one on the way. I liked the LD Pro V, but I don't like going to the top limb. Hoping the Hamskea attached to the bottom will give me what I want. If they could design the Pro V to go to the bottom limb.....I would buy one.


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

ClintRhodes said:


> I have one on the way. I liked the LD Pro V, but I don't like going to the top limb. Hoping the Hamskea attached to the bottom will give me what I want. If they could design the Pro V to go to the bottom limb.....I would buy one.


I actually like going to my top limb. I can give a glance over at full draw to make sure every thing is in check if needed. When I walk in the woods I carry my bow with the top limb facing forward and I can keep my cord in my line of sight better when I am walking.


----------



## ClintR (Apr 20, 2012)

Buckhorn70 said:


> I actually like going to my top limb. I can give a glance over at full draw to make sure every thing is in check if needed. When I walk in the woods I carry my bow with the top limb facing forward and I can keep my cord in my line of sight better when I am walking.


Walking thru the woods don't bother me. The cord gets loose at full draw. I had issues with it getting caught on my site and quiver bracket. Going to the bottom limb would eliminate that issue.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

naturalsteel said:


> Getting the Hybrid Hunter , just wish they could've incorporated the rear arrow holder in the Hybrid
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I agree, I really like that feature with the original rest with a rear arrow guide, vs sticking a guide on the riser shelf for the Hybrid. But I do like the compact design of the Hybrid, just wish it incorperated the rear guide too, now I'm not sure if I should just get the original for this feature?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Buckbadger said:


> I agree, I really like that feature with the original rest with a rear arrow guide, vs sticking a guide on the riser shelf for the Hybrid. But I do like the compact design of the Hybrid, just wish it incorperated the rear guide too, now I'm not sure if I should just get the original for this feature?


You don't need it this new rest picks the arrow off the shelf no matter what .. Plus this is a lot less expensive 

You won't regret buying the new one 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> You don't need it this new rest picks the arrow off the shelf no matter what .. Plus this is a lot less expensive
> 
> You won't regret buying the new one
> 
> ...


I've shot dropaways that require a arrow guide on the shelf, really no big deal, but like the rear guide better. Although I don't care what they claim, I would never hunt with that rest without an arrow guide on the shelf. There is no way in all situations the arrow will not slip off the shelf, you need a guide to hold and keep the arrow centered. If you were to pick up your bow in a hunting situation a bit canted it will slip off the shelf without a guide, and if you have to let down another issue without it.


----------



## Pointblanktx (Dec 31, 2015)

So is this bottom or top limb driven? Those of you that have had/have a HDX, how does this compare to it?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Cool 

An arrow guide doesn't do what you want either ...Falls off the guide and then what...Unless your upside down this rest will pick up the arrow ...I hunt in some the toughest stuff here in Idaho and it never has been an issue...I don't soot with my bow canted anyway and as soon as I raise up and or draw bow the arrow centers it self every time...

But to each their own...



Buckbadger said:


> I've shot dropaways that require a arrow guide on the shelf, really no big deal, but like the rear guide better. Although I don't care what they claim, I would never hunt with that rest without an arrow guide on the shelf. There is no way in all situations the arrow will not slip off the shelf, you need a guide to hold and keep the arrow centered. If you were to pick up your bow in a hunting situation a bit canted it will slip off the shelf without a guide, and if you have to let down another issue without it.


----------



## JHENS87 (Nov 7, 2009)

on the hybrid hunter I don't see any way possible that the arrow wont be centered when you draw. There's not much gap between the launcher and the containment bar


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Pointblanktx said:


> So is this bottom or top limb driven? Those of you that have had/have a HDX, how does this compare to it?


Both top and bottom. You can also use it off of either cable as well as a stationary blade rest so its like 5 rests in one.


----------



## Pointblanktx (Dec 31, 2015)

xhammer23 said:


> Both top and bottom. You can also use it off of either cable as well as a stationary blade rest so its like 5 rests in one.


Gotcha, seems like quite the rest then!


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

JHENS87 said:


> on the hybrid hunter I don't see any way possible that the arrow wont be centered when you draw. There's not much gap between the launcher and the containment bar


Are you just using a shelf pad? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> But to each their own...


Yes, and good luck when a broadhead slips off the shelf. I've use a Pronghorn for years with a guide and never had it fall out of the guide. You can all most tun the bow 90 degrees left or right before it comes out of the guide. Not saying that rest will not work without a guide, but believe me, there will come a time you wish it was there.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Sir, I have set of 5 of these already , until you set one up and see how the cage is designed you wont understand what we are talking about...the arrow can not slip off the shelf or out of the rest...at least I haven't been able to make it fail ..Here is one I set up tonight...Don't forget limb driven rests support the arrow for approx. 75% of the arrow length, the arrow is off the shelf way before full draw anyway...

An Arrow guide on the back of the rest wont make a difference in this case...No arrow guide needed for a pro V, no arrow guide need for this either...



Buckbadger said:


> Yes, and good luck when a broadhead slips off the shelf. I've use a Pronghorn for years with a guide and never had it fall out of the guide. You can all most tun the bow 90 degrees left or right before it comes out of the guide. Not saying that rest will not work without a guide, but believe me, there will come a time you wish it was there.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

Why does it have to be blue? If everything else is close to equal, and you bow is a different color scheme.....
I know i know, its just a small piece of blue, but still...


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Ex-wolverine, what are your thoughts on the limb attachment set up. To me that seems to be the weakest part. Do you think it would be easy to cause the cable to slide on the limb while hiking in terrain with brush and other things that could snag the cable?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Good question, I drug mine through some thick brush and sage at a 3D shoot this past weekend and didn't have an issue...You can tie it on the limb just like you do the Limb Drivers also if your worried about it slipping, tie it so that your comfortable with it...You don't have to tie it per the directions...funny you should mention it , my wife took a pic to show our son what we were walking through 



Had a Hoyt said:


> Ex-wolverine, what are your thoughts on the limb attachment set up. To me that seems to be the weakest part. Do you think it would be easy to cause the cable to slide on the limb while hiking in terrain with brush and other things that could snag the cable?


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I going to put the hybrid hunter on my Carbon Defiant 34 when ever it is that get it.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

ex-wolverine said:


> Sir, I have set of 5 of these already , until you set one up and see how the cage is designed you wont understand what we are talking about...the arrow can not slip off the shelf or out of the rest...at least I haven't been able to make it fail ..Here is one I set up tonight...Don't forget limb driven rests support the arrow for approx. 75% of the arrow length, the arrow is off the shelf way before full draw anyway...
> 
> An Arrow guide on the back of the rest wont make a difference in this case...No arrow guide needed for a pro V, no arrow guide need for this either...


Yes, I can see where limb driven would clear, although was concerned with conventional dropaway setup, as I know some broadheads can come close to clearing, and wasn't sure if the arrow was at a severe angle on the shelf if that might interfere?

But regardless the setup, say you are in a hunting situation and bump your arrow where it rides against the far side of the containment gaurd, is there any chance of the arrow getting pinched between the launcher and containment bracket? Or falling under the launcher while it's lifting? I realize the launcher is wide and any arrow that rides on top anywhere will center, but just question an arrow at a severe angle getting hung up with the launcher? Thanks


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Buckbadger said:


> Yes, I can see where limb driven would clear, although was concerned with conventional dropaway setup, as I know some broadheads can come close to clearing, and wasn't sure if the arrow was at a severe angle on the shelf if that might interfere?
> 
> But regardless the setup, say you are in a hunting situation and bump your arrow where it rides against the far side of the containment gaurd, is there any chance of the arrow getting pinched between the launcher and containment bracket? Or falling under the launcher while it's lifting? I realize the launcher is wide and any arrow that rides on top anywhere will center, but just question an arrow at a severe angle getting hung up with the launcher? Thanks


It won't fall under the launcher as the launcher is only a few thousands smaller than the cage ..

Do you have a rest ? If not go look at one . Then and only then will you understand those of us that have Already used and installed them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I have one coming for my xpedition. Sounds pretty much fail proof. Can't wait to get my bow back!!!


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Looks great as soon as they do away with the blue accents im gonna grab a couple. Be nice to see some more color options like everyone else as well.


----------



## Securis (Aug 17, 2014)

Was gonna get the new hunter hybrid, but went with a second hand full containment versa after all. I just like chunky bulky tanky tank stuff. 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 17, 2005)

Set one up last week. Really easy set up. No more noticeable noisy on the launcher than any other rest. Fully contains the arrow very well. I'm a fan.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Hoppy!
It'll be my next rest too.


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

How is the rubber coating on the fork holding up? I ask because the cmax has something similar and has issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

Does the Hybrid Hunter rest have the 2 adjustment screws on the bottom so you can adjust how much the launcher can be adjusted horizontally 
Also, can you take the cage off if you want to ?


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Has anyone put one on a Halon yet? My rest should be here shortly and Im wondering if I want to use the limb clamp and if it will work or not? Also for the ball clamp has anyone thought of serving the rope together above the ball and possibly getting rid of the ball itself?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Picked one up at the ATA Show and can't wait to put it on my Xpedition!


----------



## Beaver (May 25, 2005)

Try a search on Limbdriver, same principle with a great containment system and IMO a better built rest. How you connect, serve, top limb, bottom limb, what the cord is made of, it is really up to you.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

mmiela said:


> How is the rubber coating on the fork holding up? I ask because the cmax has something similar and has issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Holds up great ... No issues so far ... New arms if you need them are inexpensive and they also work on the old Hamskea rests 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

Looks like a nice rest but have 3 questions-
1. Looks bulky and heavy, how much does it weigh?
2. Is the spring that attaches to the cord fixed in place or does it bounce around on the shot?
3. What is the actual going price in the stores?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Hit-em said:


> Does the Hybrid Hunter rest have the 2 adjustment screws on the bottom so you can adjust how much the launcher can be adjusted horizontally
> Also, can you take the cage off if you want to ?


Yes same adjustments as the Versa 
I didn't really look to see you can take the cage off ...not sure why you would by one of you didn't use the containment 

You might as well buy the target pro model below and install a hunting blade 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

dhom said:


> Looks like a nice rest but have 3 questions-
> 1. Looks bulky and heavy, how much does it weigh?
> 2. Is the spring that attaches to the cord fixed in place or does it bounce around on the shot?
> 3. What is the actual going price in the stores?
> ...


About 1.5 ounces more than other rests and no the spring don't move 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

ex-wolverine said:


> About 1.5 ounces more than other rests and no the spring don't move
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

dhom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem my friend !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hit-em (Oct 3, 2002)

ex-wolverine said:


> Yes same adjustments as the Versa
> I didn't really look to see you can take the cage off ...not sure why you would by one of you didn't use the containment
> 
> You might as well buy the target pro model below and install a hunting blade
> ...


I didn't realize that they made a Hybrid Target Pro ... That's what I'm looking for ...

Tom, Thanks for the info ..


----------



## mmiela (Feb 22, 2010)

ex-wolverine said:


> Holds up great ... No issues so far ... New arms if you need them are inexpensive and they also work on the old Hamskea rests
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. Looks like my new rest soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Are their any advantages or disadvantages to hooking it up to the top limb vs. the bottom limb? I just got mine and was thinking it would make more sense for me to use the top limb because I felt that my quiver would protect the cord to a certain degree. That is as long as the quiver doesn't interfere with the cord. Just thinking of Hunting situations. I have the Hunter pro Micro.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

msteff said:


> Are their any advantages or disadvantages to hooking it up to the top limb vs. the bottom limb? I just got mine and was thinking it would make more sense for me to use the top limb because I felt that my quiver would protect the cord to a certain degree. That is as long as the quiver doesn't interfere with the cord. Just thinking of Hunting situations. I have the Hunter pro Micro.


What quiver do you have and what bow ?

I just installed one on a nitrum turbo to the bottom limb and the arrows cover the cord that way also ...

Tom 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

I have the 2015 Hoyt CST and am using the Hoyt shorty rack quiver that you can take on and off. You're right the arrows would come down the bow quite far. So from a tuning/performance point of view is there any differences in using the top or bottom limb on my bow?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

None that I have seen or know of 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

I have the target pro model on my 3D bow and will just throw the wide hunting blade on it come September.


----------



## msteff (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks! Good to know.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

How hard is it to clamp the cord down with that ball that they use? Seems like you might need 3 hands to be able to get everything tight.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Bonz said:


> How hard is it to clamp the cord down with that ball that they use? Seems like you might need 3 hands to be able to get everything tight.


Wasn't difficult at all. Don't have a vise to hold the bow either.


----------



## Bonz (Jan 15, 2006)

How are you guys setting the spring tension? Is it like a vaportrail limbdriver where you hold down the launcher and let go of it and check for arrow bounce off the launcher? Or is it pretty much set right on from the factory?


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

I haven't adjusted that yet but it seemed pretty good for me as it was. Wait and see when I start shooting it.


----------



## Bullhound (Feb 5, 2004)

really thought about trying one of these but my Pro V's have always been spot on so.....................

they do look a lot less bulky than the older units, which to me is a good thing. I'm with some of the others, WTH is up with the blue?


----------



## ScottyE (Apr 17, 2008)

Bullhound said:


> really thought about trying one of these but my Pro V's have always been spot on so.....................
> 
> they do look a lot less bulky than the older units, which to me is a good thing. I'm with some of the others, WTH is up with the blue?


Yea I'm not crazy about the blue with my camo bow but I'll get over it.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

There really isn't that much blue on the rest ... Change the blue cord out with black and you really won't notice it 

They are using #23 spectra 
I will take pics side by side of the Versa and the new one tomorrow for you guys when I get to the booth 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

Tom, is it better or about the same to the pro v? I know I will go with one of them for my BTX just don't shoot with anyone who has one so I have to go with other people's opinions. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## boonerbrad (Nov 30, 2006)

For guys worried about the full containment. There is no way(baring the bow is upside side)the arrow is not picked up by the fork when drawing the bow. As Tom said there is a very little amount of clearance on each side of the forks. It is the best built rest on the market bar none. It is a little heavier and bulkier but most things built better weigh more and are bulkier. I ran my last versa rest without the supplied spring on the attachment cord by using a limb pad and tying the cord around the limb. Worked like a charm and have my new one set up with the spring. Works like a charm as well. This rest is so versatile on top of being built like a tank. It is also as quiet as any rest i have ever shot. Much more so than the QAD and ACE.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I just picked up a used Versa micro full containment, w/ the whale tail launcher. I'm going to set mine up like I do my limb drivers. D loop cord, limb pad, and to the top limb. Did I read correctly the new launcher on the hybrid hunter will fit the older versa? Id be interested in changing to it to eliminate having to replace felt.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

CHAMPION2 said:


> I just picked up a used Versa micro full containment, w/ the whale tail launcher. I'm going to set mine up like I do my limb drivers. D loop cord, limb pad, and to the top limb. Did I read correctly the new launcher on the hybrid hunter will fit the older versa? Id be interested in changing to it to eliminate having to replace felt.


Yes the new launcher for the old rests ... Already swapped a couple customers Out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

What's the price for new launcher? Id be interested in one. I can try Hamskea direct or do you have one your willing to sell? I can do paypal asap. 




ex-wolverine said:


> Yes the new launcher for the old rests ... Already swapped a couple customers Out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

CHAMPION2 said:


> What's the price for new launcher? Id be interested in one. I can try Hamskea direct or do you have one your willing to sell? I can do paypal asap.


Let me go to their booth and see if I can score some for you ... I'm at the Vegas shoot ... I'm out of them ... I will pm you ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

:thumbs_up



ex-wolverine said:


> Let me go to their booth and see if I can score some for you ... I'm at the Vegas shoot ... I'm out of them ... I will pm you ..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey ex-wolverine I've got the Hybrid hunter pro and also got the limb clamp that comes with the versa rest and it also has a spring to attach the cord to will it matter if both top and bottom cord are attached to a spring or do I need to modify it to where I'm only using one spring?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

RutnStrut5832 said:


> Hey ex-wolverine I've got the Hybrid hunter pro and also got the limb clamp that comes with the versa rest and it also has a spring to attach the cord to will it matter if both top and bottom cord are attached to a spring or do I need to modify it to where I'm only using one spring?


Good question never tried that one 

That said I like the new spring position better 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RutnStrut5832 (Oct 10, 2012)

ex-wolverine said:


> Good question never tried that one
> 
> That said I like the new spring position better
> 
> ...


Ok I've got it set up using both springs at the moment doesn't seem to be affecting the shot in anyway.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I've shot the Versa rest for years! Best rest ever! Hamskea makes top of the line products!!


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

How do you guys like the cable clamp that is used? I know the rest comes with .030 halo, but was curious if that clamp will work with BCY loop rope ?


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Buckbadger said:


> How do you guys like the cable clamp that is used? I know the rest comes with .030 halo, but was curious if that clamp will work with BCY loop rope ?




It does not come with .030 halo this year ...it comes with #23 spectra d-loop material 

So yes it works fine with Bcy loop material


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

Buckbadger said:


> How do you guys like the cable clamp that is used? I know the rest comes with .030 halo, but was curious if that clamp will work with BCY loop rope ?


You are over thinking things with this rest and it seems like you are trying to find problems where they don't exist. Just buy one already, best rests available by far.


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

I didn't like the halo on the versa rest kept breaking on me


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

xhammer23 said:


> You are over thinking things with this rest and it seems like you are trying to find problems where they don't exist. Just buy one already, best rests available by far.


Not over thinking , already bought one and waiting on it. Knowing the originals had .030 Halo, didn't know if BCY would work in the clamp, which I want to use. Best rest by far? I'm hoping, but then again I read where many claim the QAD is the best too, but know better.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Buckbadger said:


> Not over thinking , already bought one and waiting on it. Knowing the originals had .030 Halo, didn't know if BCY would work in the clamp, which I want to use. Best rest by far? I'm hoping, but then again I read where many claim the QAD is the best too, but know better.


Hamskea are just built very well. Will last forever.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I took a pic for you guys today at the booth do you can see the size difference between the old Versa vs the new 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Other than the back bar on the original, is there really much difference in size? Hard to tell?


----------



## bgabehart (Jun 19, 2008)

I like the rest and think the quality is good. My only concern is the method to hold the string to the bottom limb. The sticky pad they give is suppose to keep the string in the same location on the bottom limb. My Mathews HTR has very skinny split limbs so not much surface area to stick the pad to. It seems like the pad could easily come loose over time. I think I like their older design to hold the string to the split limbs.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

I'm either putting a Hybrid Pro or Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro on my Destroyer, just not sure which one to go with yet..


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

bgabehart said:


> I like the rest and think the quality is good. My only concern is the method to hold the string to the bottom limb. The sticky pad they give is suppose to keep the string in the same location on the bottom limb. My Mathews HTR has very skinny split limbs so not much surface area to stick the pad to. It seems like the pad could easily come loose over time. I think I like their older design to hold the string to the split limbs.


Not an issue at all it won't come they are using the best stuff you can get from 3M you can get VHB ...it isn't your Walmart sticky tape 


..

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I love the new hamskea,even the blue.😉


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

saskhic said:


> I love the new hamskea,even the blue.&#55357;&#56841;


I can see you got the rest mounted as far forward as it will go on the No Cam.? One feature I'm not liking with this rest, would like to move mine at least an half inch forward, but no more adjustment. Has ample adjustment rearwards to create an extreme overdraw effect, but not enough forward, which leaves some bows without 2 holes with an overdraw regardless if you want that or not.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

That's correct will be no different on my prime rize.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

saskhic said:


> That's correct will be no different on my prime rize.


With a Full Containment Rest, one should be able to put the containment feature against riser if they elect to do so? And it's rubber which would not be an issue against the riser, but you simply do not have that option with this rest and certain bows. They thought of every other adjustment and conversion with this rest, but overlooked one of the most important adjustments to some.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I agree I would prefer it closer in.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm mistaken it will be closer in with the rize.


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

The htx rest hole is farther back and so can't move it in any more if the hole was moved farther or a secondary hole I could.it still has plenty of room to go forward I guess it depends on the bow.


----------



## bowtecher82nd (Feb 19, 2008)

Just installed mine on a Bowtech Destroyer and WOW!! Shot a Fletched and Bareshaft and they were Slammed Together just with leveling arrow and setting up center shot.. 
Very Quiet and Solid rest..


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

saskhic said:


> I agree I would prefer it closer in.


Me too so I got the new Trophy Taker Pro model and it mounts up close. The main hold down bar that mounts to the riser fits the HTR perfectly, where it has a 90 degree cut out, which keeps the rest from moving, where others require a set screw tightened into the riser. Where now no set screw with this rest, which is needed, a plus. The Hamskea is nice, but this rest fits the HTR a lot better, it's sleeker, containment ring a hair bigger, and string adjustment super easy, compared to messing with that little cable ball. I like the Hamskea, but will be selling and going with the Trophy Taker which fits better and is more stream lined.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Post up a pic of your trophy taker on the HTR please



Buckbadger said:


> Me too so I got the new Trophy Taker Pro model and it mounts up close. The main hold down bar that mounts to the riser fits the HTR perfectly, where it has a 90 degree cut out, which keeps the rest from moving, where others require a set screw tightened into the riser. Where now no set screw with this rest, which is needed, a plus. The Hamskea is nice, but this rest fits the HTR a lot better, it's sleeker, containment ring a hair bigger, and string adjustment super easy, compared to messing with that little cable ball. I like the Hamskea, but will be selling and going with the Trophy Taker which fits better and is more stream lined.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buckbadger said:


> Me too so I got the new Trophy Taker Pro model and it mounts up close. The main hold down bar that mounts to the riser fits the HTR perfectly, where it has a 90 degree cut out, which keeps the rest from moving, where others require a set screw tightened into the riser. Where now no set screw with this rest, which is needed, a plus. The Hamskea is nice, but this rest fits the HTR a lot better, it's sleeker, containment ring a hair bigger, and string adjustment super easy, compared to messing with that little cable ball. I like the Hamskea, but will be selling and going with the Trophy Taker which fits better and is more stream lined.


Good, now we won't have to here everything you don't like about the best rest on the market anymore. I think it's a bad bow desighn rather than the rest being the issue.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> Good, now we won't have to here everything you don't like about the best rest on the market anymore.


Who brought you into this conversation? My reply was intended for member saskhic, not you. Didn't you even notice I quoted him saying he would "prefer it closer"? So I was basically letting him know the New Trophy Takers have spefic mounting bars for the Mathews to get it closer, incase he decides that's what he wants to do? He might not mind it, and keep it, but just letting him know. So in the future you might want to interpet a reply better, and/or mind your own business, so you don't come off so childish sounding?




> I think it's a bad bow desighn rather than the rest being the issue.


And this reply makes no sense at all, again, very childish. Manufactures of bow accessories build their products to fit bows, Bow manufactures don't build bows to fit accessories. In case you didn't know, that's why some offer different mounting bars for different brand bows, as all bows designs vary some, where one option will not work for all.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

My thoughts on the rest after shooting it a bit - it's a nice rest but the one thing I don't care for is the little ball clamp to secure the line after the spring. Mine didn't seem to hold for very long which then loosens up the cord and you will get a ton of noise from the spring.

I ended up doing what Hoppy did and served around the cord instead of using the clamp and now it stays nice and tight and is very quiet.


----------



## bgabehart (Jun 19, 2008)

Can you post a picture of of this? I am interested in seeing how/where you used serving to eliminate the ball clamp. Thanks!


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Wouldn't be able to post a pic until tonight but here's the pic Hoppy posted back on Page 2 

I did mine similar except I ran the serving a little longer.


----------



## Zippity (Nov 14, 2015)

I threw in a couple of half hitches around the cord under the ball clamp with the bitter end and it works fine.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Hamskea states it can be cable actuated also. Up or Down cable. Anybody try it this way?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Buckbadger said:


> Who brought you into this conversation? My reply was intended for member saskhic, not you. Didn't you even notice I quoted him saying he would "prefer it closer"? So I was basically letting him know the New Trophy Takers have spefic mounting bars for the Mathews to get it closer, incase he decides that's what he wants to do? He might not mind it, and keep it, but just letting him know. So in the future you might want to interpet a reply better, and/or mind your own business, so you don't come off so childish sounding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I brought myself into this thread same way you did. All three of my bows have two mounting holes so you can get the rest anywhere you want. Mathews probably has only one to limit your options to Mathews specific models. These rests work and shoot fine back from the riser, some even prefere them like that. You seem like an ameture trying to use professional grade equipment then knocking the product because you don't have the skill to use it. Your loss.


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

dnv23 said:


> You seem like an ameture trying to use professional grade equipment then knocking the product because you don't have the skill to use it. Your loss.


:lol: no loss here. In case you didn't notice the thread is titled " opinion thread" And I simply gave my opinion, as with "my setup" and as a cable activated drop away, as things I did not care for. Maybe another bow as limb activated, my opinion will be different? And to be honest even though the rest I went with that suits " my setup" better, still has some negatives. See this is where I differ, I'm unbiased and give my opinion. You are obviously one of the many biased here, just because you have or own something it's the best. You really shouldn't let someone's opinion bother you as much as it did, as it obviously did,:nod: or you wouldn't, have made your very first reply about my opinion to begin with.:lol:


----------



## Nate79 (Dec 24, 2012)

I just had one of these put on my new bow, great rest all in all. Only things I don't like are that when the cord stretches
The rest gets really clanky loud, which is an easy fix. The launcher arm does need felt if your gonna hunt with it, not awful
Loud but enough to spook deer imho. The barrel that is used to tighten the cord does....suck really, hard to adjust. Will I get 
Rid of it for these minor complaints, no, I'll just fix them.


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

I just put one on my halon. So far I like it however did not have time to do much tuning yet. After giving the cord a couple days to stretch I served the cord together and got rid of the ball. Looks a lot better and if the cord does stretch it wont be a big deal to cut it and put another inch of serving on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bonecollector47 (Feb 12, 2011)

Also I just emailed them about removing the micro adjust screws since I want to get them anodized black along with some homemade stabilizer parts. Hoping to hear back soon so I can get rid of all of the blue since my bow is black and green


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

I am gonna try out a hybrid Hunter! Already have a Versa rest but gonna try this one out for kicks! Lighter and a little more compact


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

I am trying to decide if I should get rid of my hdx and give one of these a try. I contacted hamskea and they are working on some review videos but I'd like to see it In Action does anyone have any videos or video reviews of these


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saskhic (Aug 14, 2011)

I absolutely love mine.got one on my htx and getting another for my prime rize.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

Just put mine on today! Awesome rest! Really liking it!


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I've had a much different experience than the rest of you guys. Just bought a halon 5 and was looking for a new rest, Hamskea was the name that jumped out at me after reading all the great reviews. I got online and found one of their retailers and purchased the hybrid hunter pro on February 1. Long story short it was feb 18 and still no tracking or rest, called that retailer and canceled my order. Only other place I could find one in stock was eBay, so I bought it there even though it said no returns. I figured I was buying the most versatile rest on the planet built like a Sherman tank. Well the rest showed up 3 days later and I began the install but....... How could this be? The worlds most versatile rest doesn't fit a Mathews bow? Yep it doesn't fit even if you remove the full capture guard. There isn't enough room between the cables and the riser. So if you shoot a short brace height bow I recommend buying something else. I called Hamskea and no answer, next day no return call. So I had to call them and they pretty much said they were worried about that problem but tough luck. They could not help me in any way. I feel this is poor customer service and I'll never buy another one of their rests again. I understand it's from EBay but it was new in package and either way they got the money for that rest from someone. I'm very disappointed. Just needed to blow off a little steam and warn the rest of you short brace height guys. Rant over and thanks for listening.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

mscheetz said:


> Well I've had a much different experience than the rest of you guys. Just bought a halon 5 and was looking for a new rest, Hamskea was the name that jumped out at me after reading all the great reviews. I got online and found one of their retailers and purchased the hybrid hunter pro on February 1. Long story short it was feb 18 and still no tracking or rest, called that retailer and canceled my order. Only other place I could find one in stock was eBay, so I bought it there even though it said no returns. I figured I was buying the most versatile rest on the planet built like a Sherman tank. Well the rest showed up 3 days later and I began the install but....... How could this be? The worlds most versatile rest doesn't fit a Mathews bow? Yep it doesn't fit even if you remove the full capture guard. There isn't enough room between the cables and the riser. So if you shoot a short brace height bow I recommend buying something else. I called Hamskea and no answer, next day no return call. So I had to call them and they pretty much said they were worried about that problem but tough luck. They could not help me in any way. I feel this is poor customer service and I'll never buy another one of their rests again. I understand it's from EBay but it was new in package and either way they got the money for that rest from someone. I'm very disappointed. Just needed to blow off a little steam and warn the rest of you short brace height guys. Rant over and thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Watch giving an honest opinion, some do not like that?:no:

But yes, I can see that being an issue with shorter brace heights. My opinion it is a very well built rest, but would like to see some changes to make it more versatile, as to the mounting aspects. I think by making it a bit more sleaker would resolve issues with certain bows? As it is a very thick rest, which limits mounting options. And my guess is within time you will see a new slimmed down model of the Hybrid Hunter within the next year? I'm sure they'll want to capture a lot more market with all bows, so definitely seeing it happen sometime. So remember where you heard this, Hybrid Hunter II, will materialize someday.


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

Not disputing it's a well made rest Buckbadger, just feel it's kind of false advertising that it's the "most versatile rest" on the market and then not trying to help me at all. They should definitely check these or at least figure it's not going to fit a 5" brace height bow and put that info on the package or website. Just very disappointed in a new company, you'd figure that they would try to accommodate me in some way instead of losing a customer for life. I'm 40 yrs old and buy a new bow and upgrade accessories every 4 to 5 years. But I guess I can take my money elsewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckbadger (Jan 29, 2007)

Very versatile, just not the mounting aspect for certain bows, which I feel they will address. Then again, with a 5in. brace, you might also find other rests giving you some issues also?


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

My Ripcord worked fine. I'll bet 90% of the rests on the market will work. 



Buckbadger said:


> Very versatile, just not the mounting aspect for certain bows, which I feel they will address. Then again, with a 5in. brace, you might also find other rests giving you some issues also?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDH (Jan 4, 2016)

mscheetz said:


> My Ripcord worked fine. I'll bet 90% of the rests on the market will work.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


List your Hamskea in the classifieds for $10 less than the prevailing price. Problem solved. Then move on to another rest of your preferred choice.


----------



## KSandTXbowman (Dec 5, 2004)

How is that a problem solved? $ lost and also he has to deal with headache to list, post, and ship a rest*. I wont ever buy one of these rest. I see a lot of guys having to modified this or that. So glad I didn't waste my $ on this sight because I ordered a Halon 5 too.


PaulDH said:


> List your Hamskea in the classifieds for $10 less than the prevailing price. Problem solved. Then move on to another rest of your preferred choice.


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

PaulDH said:


> List your Hamskea in the classifieds for $10 less than the prevailing price. Problem solved. Then move on to another rest of your preferred choice.


Guess this is what I'll have to do, but ksandtxbowman is correct. For me to resell after I drop the rest $10 and pay $8 for shipping and PayPal fees I'd guess I'll be out over $20 on a brand new rest that I should have been informed by manufacturers wouldn't fit my bow. This is an opinion thread so I just thought I'd throw my 2 cents in and try to save a few guys the same headache and money loss I'm dealing with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting...

List your Hybrid in the AT Classifieds so you don't have to pay so many fees.
It is easy to sell and ship, don't sweat it.

Based on your findings, i would bet money that other rests won't fit the Halon 5 either.
As far as the manufacturer goes, i don't see how it's there fault that another company's brand new bow doesn't work with their rest.
You bought two brand new items hot off the market from two different manufacturers, with no return accepted...that is the chance you take by being an early adopter.

Just my opinion. :wink:


----------



## PaulDH (Jan 4, 2016)

KSandTXbowman said:


> How is that a problem solved? $ lost and also he has to deal with headache to list, post, and ship a rest*.


And your suggestion is???


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Is it worth the switch to go from a HDX to the hybrid hunter pro. On a correct fitting bow 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Brawler1588 said:


> Is it worth the switch to go from a HDX to the hybrid hunter pro. On a correct fitting bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I would not likely own an QAD going forward. Did i have problems with the previous 5 of them I've owned...no.
Switched to Hamskea a few years back, and have no regrets. Truthfully, i'd get a Smackdown Pro over the HDX too.
My choice is mainly since i like limb driven vs. cable driven, the Hamskea has micro adjust and the fact that their built better IMO.


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm interested in a deal. I just sent you a P.M.


mscheetz said:


> Well I've had a much different experience than the rest of you guys. Just bought a halon 5 and was looking for a new rest, Hamskea was the name that jumped out at me after reading all the great reviews. I got online and found one of their retailers and purchased the hybrid hunter pro on February 1. Long story short it was feb 18 and still no tracking or rest, called that retailer and canceled my order. Only other place I could find one in stock was eBay, so I bought it there even though it said no returns. I figured I was buying the most versatile rest on the planet built like a Sherman tank. Well the rest showed up 3 days later and I began the install but....... How could this be? The worlds most versatile rest doesn't fit a Mathews bow? Yep it doesn't fit even if you remove the full capture guard. There isn't enough room between the cables and the riser. So if you shoot a short brace height bow I recommend buying something else. I called Hamskea and no answer, next day no return call. So I had to call them and they pretty much said they were worried about that problem but tough luck. They could not help me in any way. I feel this is poor customer service and I'll never buy another one of their rests again. I understand it's from EBay but it was new in package and either way they got the money for that rest from someone. I'm very disappointed. Just needed to blow off a little steam and warn the rest of you short brace height guys. Rant over and thanks for listening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

George Charles said:


> I'm interested in a deal. I just sent you a P.M.


Sent you a text George.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

After making some adjustments and tinkering with my Hamskea versa I really like it on my Athens Judgement. I'm running it off the top limb with d loop cord ,and installed one of the new silent style launchers vs the metal whale tail. Looks like I will get clearance with the full containment feature on it with my blazers which was one of my concerns. Only alteration I made was removing the rear arrow holder that slides on the back rail of the rest and installing a standard one on my arrow shelf. I haven't got to test it yet since its been a busy month, but plan to shoot a few arrows through it tonight. The rest is built like a tank for sure!


----------



## George Charles (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey msscheetz I can't receive text I am a little old school. Just send me a P.M. when you get the chance.
Thanks, George


mscheetz said:


> Sent you a text George.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mscheetz (Oct 5, 2008)

George Charles said:


> Hey msscheetz I can't receive text I am a little old school. Just send me a P.M. when you get the chance.
> Thanks, George


For some reason I can't PM you George but the rest has sold so it's gone, sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaulDH (Jan 4, 2016)

There ya go. Problem solved. Good deal...


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

I finally got mine and this rest is awesome! I sold my Versa rest because I like it so much.


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

How is this rest while walking through the woods with a nocked arrow. Yes it will always draw back dead center but I'm thinking it will rattle around while nocked and walking around. Any feedback

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## V-TRAIN (Feb 27, 2009)

LAA said:


> I think the Pro V looks more streamlined, than the battleship looks of the Hamskea pics....


Yea, but there is no slop in the hamskea.


----------



## jdcamo (Sep 18, 2006)

V-TRAIN said:


> Yea, but there is no slop in the hamskea.


I've had pro v's break on me. Once costing me a giant buck!

The Hamskea is better built and won't malfunction!


----------



## cnvf250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Has anyone put one on a BTX? If so how is working out?


----------



## tradtusker (Jul 21, 2006)

I had mine out in Australia last month. 
Absolutely love this rest!


----------



## PaulDH (Jan 4, 2016)

Are these rests now commonly available? Or is Hamskea still getting them out to their normal chain of distributors...


----------



## naturalsteel (Feb 6, 2010)

PaulDH said:


> Are these rests now commonly available? Or is Hamskea still getting them out to their normal chain of distributors...


They are now available for order.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the "Non Blue" version to hit the shelves and I'll have one


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It's quieter than the original but I still feel they seem a little on the loud side compared to other options


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Brawler1588 said:


> Is it worth the switch to go from a HDX to the hybrid hunter pro. On a correct fitting bow
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's all personal preference but for me personally, still would take an HDX 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xhammer23 (Dec 25, 2014)

ontarget7 said:


> It's quieter than the original but I still feel they seem a little on the loud side compared to other options
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine is just as quiet as my HDX. I can't hear either one when the bow is shot. If I was a spot and stalk guy the HDX would be my choice but I will take the Hamskea in every other hunting or target situation. I notice the Hamskea is louder when the cord clamp is farther away from the rest but is dead quiet when its closer.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

xhammer23 said:


> Mine is just as quiet as my HDX. I can't hear either one when the bow is shot. If I was a spot and stalk guy the HDX would be my choice but I will take the Hamskea in every other hunting or target situation. I notice the Hamskea is louder when the cord clamp is farther away from the rest but is dead quiet when its closer.


I can always hear the twang of the spring. Must just be the frequency it puts off but it's definitely louder to me. Actually have had a few people tell me the same thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> I can always hear the twang of the spring. Must just be the frequency it puts off but it's definitely louder to me. Actually have had a few people tell me the same thing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had that issue - I removed the clamp and served the cord together. I also adjusted the launcher tension spring and the adjusted the cord attaching to the limb putting more tension on the spring from the arm. Absolutely no twang from it now that I or anyone else notices.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bckhntr said:


> I had that issue - I removed the clamp and served the cord together. I also adjusted the launcher tension spring and the adjusted the cord attaching to the limp putting more tension on the spring from the arm. Absolutely no twang from it now that I or anyone else notices.


Are you referring to the clamp at the bottom where it ties to the the limb or on the rest itself ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

ontarget7 said:


> Are you referring to the clamp at the bottom where it ties to the the limb or on the rest itself ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This clamp circled in red. I removed it because it kept slipping and I couldn't get it to stop slipping.


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

I did buy one but I guess I won't get rid of the hdx until I give the hamskea a shot

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

I did throw a monkey tail on the cord too. I have not tried it without since I made the other adjustments. I *think* I still had a little twang with the monkey tail on before I made the last few adjustments that got rid of it.

I will have to remove the monkey tail and shoot it and see if there is a difference.


----------



## Brawler1588 (Jun 2, 2014)

Do most of you guys with the hamskea hybrid hunter not walk with a nocked arrow. I don't do it often but with the hdx I was able to walk the woods nocked with the hybrid I don't this is possible 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

Brawler1588 said:


> Do most of you guys with the hamskea hybrid hunter not walk with a nocked arrow. I don't do it often but with the hdx I was able to walk the woods nocked with the hybrid I don't this is possible
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I have done that with my trophy taker smackdown before without any issues. The hamskea shouldn't be any problem either.


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

I wonder if a guy used the versa rest cord arm on the new hybrid if it would quiet the rest


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

*Hamskea Hybrid Pro Hunter....opinion thread*

I'm REALLY liking mine so far...A lot better quality than the HDX! The QAD HDX is the most overrated rest on the market in my personal opinion...


----------



## matt flint (May 21, 2012)

When elk hunting with my versa rest target I had an arrow nicked often. 
Just held the arrow with my finger. Did so before that with my lp smackdown pro in the same manner


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

All my HDX's flat out produce exceptional groups, quiet would get an average rating but functionality is through the roof for spot and stock hunts. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I have sold 13 of these tests and have set them up on several makes of bows 

The only way that this rest makes any noise is if you have that clamp touching any part of the bow .....

That spring isn't flopping around its not making a resonating sound , if its set up properly by tightening the cable until the spring is stretched 1/8" .. It's design is to always keep the Cable taught in case it stretches ... There is always tension on that spring until the bow is at full draw ...I can pluck the cord as it sits now and the " spring " don't make a sound ....now if the screw that holds the spring is loose I will give it to you the spring will make a noise ...

You could use a shoe lace for a cord and the rest will function as advertised 

The new rubberized cage is designed for spot and stalk as the arrow will always 100% of the time will gravity feed to center of the launcher ...

Sealed ball bearings , coated noise free launcher, fit and finish are incredible...

No other rest is as versatile on the market 

1. Upper limb
2. Lower limb
3. Cable driven 
4. Locked up for spring steel launcher use 
5. You can convert the target model into the hybrid hunter with the cage kit

Here are a few bows that I have set them up on 




































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bckhntr said:


> I did throw a monkey tail on the cord too. I have not tried it without since I made the other adjustments. I *think* I still had a little twang with the monkey tail on before I made the last few adjustments that got rid of it.
> 
> I will have to remove the monkey tail and shoot it and see if there is a difference.


The monkey tails do work pretty well taming down the twang of the cord but it's the spring on the rest itself that I feel I can hear. 

If I take one off and throw on TT or HDX the noise is gone. It's got to be just the frequency difference that my ears pick up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> The only way that this rest makes any noise is if you have that clamp touching any part of the bow .....
> 
> That spring isn't flopping around its not making a resonating sound , if its set up properly by tightening the cable until the spring is stretched 1/8" .. It's design is to always keep the Cable taught in case it stretches ... There is always tension on that spring until the bow is at full draw ...I can pluck the cord as it sits now and the " spring " don't make a sound ....now if the screw that holds the spring is loose I will give it to you the spring will make a noise ...



The part of about stretching the spring 1/8 was part of my problem. I missed that in the instructions. Once I did that the noise I heard was gone but started to come back. What I found was the clamp was slipping - I couldn't keep it tight enough to hold - that's why I went to serving the cord. That clamp would hold until I started shooting. The more I shot, the more it slipped.

I was also hearing a little slap from rest when I would shoot. Inside the housing where the launcher arm tension spring is at, there is a metal piece on the arm that "hits" the screw to stop it. That was the other noise I heard.

Once I put it back together, I played around with the launcher arm spring tension and got that noise removed as well. 

After all that I am pleased with the rest.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

My cord doesn't slip and I have no noise. Like I said before if the cable clamp is too far from the rest the weight of it makes the cord vibrate longer and you can actually feel it in the bow grip. If the camp is close to rest like in ex-wolverine's pics the noise and vibs are gone. 99% of rest problems are because the rest is not set up properly or operator error.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have never had a limb driven rest yet be quieter than a cable driven. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Not that it really matters, since the arrow in flight makes more noise LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjohnson (Sep 21, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> bckhntr said:
> 
> 
> > I did throw a monkey tail on the cord too. I have not tried it without since I made the other adjustments. I *think* I still had a little twang with the monkey tail on before I made the last few adjustments that got rid of it.
> ...


Have you tried taking a chunk of rubber and putting it inside the spring? I would think if that spring is buzzing it wouldn't take much to stop that.


----------



## bckhntr (Dec 19, 2011)

jjohnson said:


> Have you tried taking a chunk of rubber and putting it inside the spring? I would think if that spring is buzzing it wouldn't take much to stop that.



thought about something like that but i don't think it's necessary at this point. Any noise I had is gone now. More than likely I don't need the monkey tail either.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

jjohnson said:


> Have you tried taking a chunk of rubber and putting it inside the spring? I would think if that spring is buzzing it wouldn't take much to stop that.


Yep, from enclosing it in heat shrink tubing, the monkey tails on the cord and I find it quieter not having the launcher arm hard down while in the down position. 

I will say the launcher arm staying in contact with the arrow longer does give way to wear so I would recommend the felt still, even thou the launcher is pretty quiet without it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Will the target pro work on Hoyt podium


----------



## Diesel79 (Oct 11, 2015)

For those that have the hybrid hunter. Do you have the rest mounted further back from the shelf so the launcher is behind the arrow shelf, or have it mounter more forward and land on the shelf?


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Diesel79 said:


> For those that have the hybrid hunter. Do you have the rest mounted further back from the shelf so the launcher is behind the arrow shelf, or have it mounter more forward and land on the shelf?


Mine is behind the shelf and makes no noise. Great rest.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

redman said:


> Will the target pro work on Hoyt podium


How about with the Hoyt Defiant? any clearance issues?
I'm thinking about buying another.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Anyone? ^^^^^^
Will I have a problem fixing the Hybrid Hunter on a Defiant Turbo(Aluminum)?
Thanks


----------



## busanga (Jun 29, 2016)

Mauritian said:


> Mine is behind the shelf and makes no noise. Great rest.


mine is behind rest but i hear it when it 'smacks' down. maybe my cord is too tight and is smacking rest down too hard?


----------



## J-Dubyah (Mar 6, 2010)

Mauritian said:


> Anyone? ^^^^^^
> Will I have a problem fixing the Hybrid Hunter on a Defiant Turbo(Aluminum)?
> Thanks


I have the aluminum Defiant 34 using the Hybrid Pro. It is set up behind the shelf and is extremely quiet. The whole set is extremely impressive...from bow to rest to the shot.

I will say if you're not familiar with the rest you may want to call prior to set up bc there's nothing to explain the set up or adjustments.

Granted it's fairly simple, but I have heard people make minor complaints about the lack of literature for set up.

My left/right travel was a little stiff and needed to use pliers to move it, but outstanding rest thus far.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks J-Dubyah,
I love the Hybrid on my X7. 
Looks like I'll have to order 1 for my Defiant. 
Cheers


----------



## Kinetic overkil (Jan 18, 2016)

Has any one had issues with feeling vibration in the grip from installing a hunter pro?


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

Kinetic overkil said:


> Has any one had issues with feeling vibration in the grip from installing a hunter pro?


Yes, if you have the cord clamp too far from the rest spring. Try moving the clamp 1/2" to 1" away and you should be good. Also be sure the cord has good tension, the spring should stretch 1/8" before clamping it down.


----------



## adr1601 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone attach to a cable instead of a limb?


----------



## JayFX408 (Jul 17, 2015)

Does the Hybrid Hunter come with the arrow holder pad for the shelf? I'm on the fence between the Hybrid Hunter, trophy taker smackdown pro, and the limb driver pro v


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

The way the rest launcher is designed and containment cage the holder isn't needed the arrow can rest on the shelf. Just apply moleskin.




JayFX408 said:


> Does the Hybrid Hunter come with the arrow holder pad for the shelf? I'm on the fence between the Hybrid Hunter, trophy taker smackdown pro, and the limb driver pro v


----------



## sigfla (Sep 19, 2006)

On the Versa Rest they provide a plastic screw to use on the underside. I wonder if this is the same on the Hybrid? I don't have one to look at but I know mine had a slight tick until I swapped for the plastic screw. Hamskea is great but they lack good instructions. Very helpful on the phone though. 



bckhntr said:


> The part of about stretching the spring 1/8 was part of my problem. I missed that in the instructions. Once I did that the noise I heard was gone but started to come back. What I found was the clamp was slipping - I couldn't keep it tight enough to hold - that's why I went to serving the cord. That clamp would hold until I started shooting. The more I shot, the more it slipped.
> 
> I was also hearing a little slap from rest when I would shoot. Inside the housing where the launcher arm tension spring is at, there is a metal piece on the arm that "hits" the screw to stop it. That was the other noise I heard.
> 
> ...


----------



## sightpin (Feb 22, 2007)

Earlier in this thread it was stated about cord interference with quivers. I presently own a Trophy Taker Smackdown Pro and the cord interferes with my Tightspot quiver. The Hamskea, with its ability to attach to the upper limb as opposed to the TT attaching to the lower limb has got me interested in giving it a try. Does the QAD HDX attach to the upper limb?


----------



## Shawn Mc (Nov 11, 2014)

I have just put a Hybrid Hunter on my APA King Cobra TF after issues with the Rip Cord Ace, best move i made, very quiet, very quick and very accurate. I wish they had come out earlier i will be putting one on my next bow as well.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

QAD is cable driven.


----------



## HamSolo (Jan 3, 2017)

Has anyone had any issues with the adhesive on the provided limb pad damaging the limb finish? I'm apprehensive about putting that kind of adhesive onto my bow with a camo finish.


----------



## pdj (Dec 1, 2005)

Adhesive not a problem. I just had to remove the pad and I reinstalled it with 3m double sided tape. I cleaned residue off with acetone and no harm to Barnsdale limbs.


----------



## HamSolo (Jan 3, 2017)

pdj said:


> Adhesive not a problem. I just had to remove the pad and I reinstalled it with 3m double sided tape. I cleaned residue off with acetone and no harm to Barnsdale limbs.


I'm not worried about the limbs per se, just the finish/camo on the limbs


----------



## eyedoc (Aug 17, 2005)

I think it is a great rest, but could not stand the cheap football clamp. I ended up getting rid of my rest and went back to a QAD.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HamSolo (Jan 3, 2017)

eyedoc said:


> I think it is a great rest, but could not stand the cheap football clamp. I ended up getting rid of my rest and went back to a QAD.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which clamp? I don't see one that looks like a football


----------



## NYS Archer (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm sure he means the one in this picture.
Probably could use a good slip knot of some sort to eliminate the clamp.
I just bought this rest. I have yet to put it on and am deciding what to do about that clamp myself, probably go the slip knot route, just not sure which one to use yet.


----------



## stevemend0za (Jul 4, 2015)

I switched over to hybrid hunter and im loving it. I had a ripcord ace and installed the hamskea. Im getting more yardage, i had to make another sight tape. Its verry quite and absolutely no slop unlike my ripcord. 

If you're walking on ice...you might as well dance.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Anyone have issues with blazer vane clearance on the containment bracket? I'm trying to get past the external spring on this rest. I just see that getting snagged and stretched while hunting.


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

I do alot of walk and stalk hunts with mine. The external spring is not an issue. I did have some issues with the whale tail launcher arm and my blazer vanes. Two easy fix's. First simply cut the plastic off around the two screws of the launcher shaft. Second, I replaced the whale tail with the smaller stainless steel arm and put a small piece of felt on it. Work's great. There's another option you can do as well which is adjust the angle/height of the whale tail by adjusting the two screw's on the bottom of the rest.

The small stainless steel arm has been great for me, plus it's alittle longer than the whale tail so you have to lower your rest just a tad.


----------



## chenashot (May 4, 2010)

lunghit said:


> Anyone have issues with blazer vane clearance on the containment bracket? I'm trying to get past the external spring on this rest. I just see that getting snagged and stretched while hunting.


I have been running the hybrid since it came out and the versa rest before that. All of my hunts are back country, off trail, bashing through thick nasty blowdown chasing elk in Colorado and I have NEVER got the spring snagged. It really is a non issue. If you hunt with a quiver on, it's covered anyway. No way to get to it with that on.

As far as clearance issues with blazers. The number one reason for this is rest timing. I know it's a limb driver, but it matters! Most of the time, if you are getting contact it's because the limb cord is attached too far away from the cam. Happens all of the time. Slide it towards the cam and check for clearance again.

Also, if you are shooting a heavy arrow, the spring tension can be changed to better support it. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

Mine works great. Love it. 

The football could be redesigned and improved but it works.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

I use mine both ways cable and limbdriven ...

That spring serves two purposes...it allows the rest to stay up longer and if by chance the cord stretches the spring takes op the slack 

The spring has never ever got caught on anything while hunting here in the hills of Idaho 

I probably have sold at least 75 of these and have set them up to the top limb , bottom limb and cable and not one person complaining about the spring 

I even have a few folks that compete in the train to hunt competitions and they tell me that the rest has been the most reliable in those austere conditions 

Here is mine in the cable driven config


----------



## Ingo (Oct 16, 2008)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Mine works great. Love it.
> 
> The football could be redesigned and improved but it works.


You don't have to use the clamp...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks for the responses everyone. So the spring seems like a non issue but the question IO have with Blazers is not about cam timing and the launcver. Its about them passing through the containment bar with no contact. I remember my Versa rest and the fatter X cutters with Blazers I would have contact with the ring/bar. Is that area wider with the Hybrid? Thanks


----------



## soldierarcher (Feb 17, 2015)

Change the whale tail to the stainless steel arm with the small V. It's just a tad longer, narrower, and will hold your arrow higher.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Just placed an order for a micro tune! It will be perfect for the new PSE Shootdown on the way.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

I stretch the rest cord before useing it in the bow press Like to see come out with rest that works like qad that is limb driver ?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

redman said:


> I stretch the rest cord before useing it in the bow press Like to see come out with rest that works like qad that is limb driver ?


I have a Little Jon string jig and I will give the cord a quick stretch on that. I have been using a QAD for a few seasons now and it has been perfect in every way. Before that I used a Smackdown Pro and that was a fine rest. I always like to try new things.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Does anyone know if this rest comes with an arrow holder. I see they make one called the Claw and I am wondering if it’s included.


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

You won’t need one with the launcher and full contaiment the arrow can’t fall out and the launcher pics it right up.

QUOTE=lunghit;1106541105]Does anyone know if this rest comes with an arrow holder. I see they make one called the Claw and I am wondering if it’s included.[/QUOTE]


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I was thinking the holder will keep the arrow from bouncing around in hunting situations. Even with full containment the arrow can still hit the shelf of the bow. Do you use any type of silencing material on the bow shelf?


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

It won’t be an issue! You can put some silencing material on shelf. Your arrow won’t bounce around in a hunting situation.






lunghit said:


> I was thinking the holder will keep the arrow from bouncing around in hunting situations. Even with full containment the arrow can still hit the shelf of the bow. Do you use any type of silencing material on the bow shelf?


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

I like QAD HDX


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

azscorpion said:


> I like QAD HDX


Excellent rest and they will remain on my other two bows. Just trying another type to see what it’s all about.


----------



## dnv23 (Feb 8, 2011)

lunghit said:


> I was thinking the holder will keep the arrow from bouncing around in hunting situations. Even with full containment the arrow can still hit the shelf of the bow. Do you use any type of silencing material on the bow shelf?


You will definitely want a holder on the shelf unless you shoot a Hoyt.


----------



## Mauritian (Sep 30, 2014)

I use a felt like this and have no issues on Walk & Stalks. Quiet as it needs to be.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MBG Hunter (May 17, 2017)

I’m considering this rest, but can not figure out how to go about attaching the cord to the limb securely? Thanks


----------



## Bowsalekta (Oct 7, 2017)

Interesting thread and an awesome product. Has anyone here had experience with fitting this on an Elite Energy 35?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

MBG Hunter said:


> I’m considering this rest, but can not figure out how to go about attaching the cord to the limb securely? Thanks


Look in this thread and you will see a pic of a rest tied to the limb. I did something similar when I had a Smackdown and I will most likely be doing this the same way with my new Hamskea.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3820729


----------



## sniper68 (Nov 9, 2017)

I have a QUAD HDX and Hamskea rest, I prefer the Hamskea. Kinda like Chevy-Ford.


----------



## teampco (Dec 27, 2016)

great post lots of good info and opinions on rests


----------

